# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Pour les 10 ans de CPC : Les 5 procès de la honte
Puisque la rédaction a décidé de lever le voile sur les coulisses de l'histoire du plus grand journal de ce côté-ci du XXe arrondissement de Paris, je pense qu'il faut révéler les 5 procès qui vous ont été cachés.
 - Canard WC attaque le journal pour contrefaçon de marque et parasitisme économique(1). L'argument choc : "Les activités sont concurrentes, parce que nos produits de nettoyage et leur journal s'utilisent aux toilettes. En faisant croire aux consommateurs que Canard WC a édité un journal, la société Presse Non-Stop utilise notre notoriété pour vendre." On plaide que la mascotte du journal est un lapin. Un lapin dans un journal qui s'appelle Canard PC ? Le juge n'y comprend rien. Il accepte de considérer que le consommateur n'y comprend rien non plus et que, par conséquent, il n'y a pas de confusion avec la marque Canard WC.
 - Les joueurs de Second Life, courroucés par des articles qu'ils estiment injurieux (2) à leur encontre, décident de porter l'affaire devant la justice. Ils cherchent encore où se trouve le Tribunal dans Second Life. On a eu chaud.
 - Gabe Newell se plaint d'une diffamation personnelle (3) à la suite d'un article de Boulon intitulé : non, les jeux vidéo ne sont pas du lard. Son argument: "Les jeux vidéo, c'est moi ! Dire l'inverse, c'est diffamant !" En fait, c'était un article sur les jeux vidéo et l'art. Gabe s'excuse mais comme il a la bouche pleine, personne n'entend rien. Plus de peur que de mal.
 - Se plaignant d'une surreprésentation des hommes roux à la rédaction, l'association des femmes brunes porte l'affaire en justice pour discrimination sexiste (4). A la suite de discussions acharnées, une transaction est signée et Maria Kalash embauchée.
 - Plusieurs associations se liguent contre le journal qui encourage les jeunes à la violence (5). Leur argument : "Les jeux vidéo rendent violents. Le journal promeut la vente de jeux vidéo. Donc le journal rend violent." La rédaction n'a pas d'autres choix que d'envoyer Boulon et sa batte de base-ball Saints Row 3 démonter un tel sophisme. Bilan : 6 nuques brisées. 2 rotules disparues. 1 jeu de conclusions de désistement d'instance et d'action obtenu.

 1. Contrefaçon de marque: Article L. 713-3 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle : Sont interdits, sauf autorisation du propriétaire, s'il peut en résulter un risque de confusion dans l'esprit du public : a) La reproduction, l'usage ou l'apposition d'une marque, ainsi que l'usage d'une marque reproduite, pour des produits ou services similaires à ceux désignés dans l'enregistrement ; b) L'imitation d'une marque et l'usage d'une marque imitée, pour des produits ou services identiques ou similaires à ceux désignés dans l'enregistrement.
 Parasitisme économique: Cette notion n'est pas définie par la loi. Elle relève de l'article 1382 du Code civil et se trouve caractérisée dès lors qu’une personne physique ou morale, à titre lucratif et de façon injustifiée, s’inspire ou copie une valeur économique d’autrui, individualisée et procurant un avantage concurrentiel, fruit d’un savoir-faire, d’un travail intellectuel et d’investissements.
 2. Article 29 de la Loi du 29 juillet 1881 sur la liberté de la presse : "Toute expression outrageante, termes de mépris ou invective qui ne renferme l'imputation d'aucun fait est une injure".
 3. Article 29 de la Loi du 29 juillet 1881 sur la liberté de la presse : "Toute allégation ou imputation d'un fait qui porte atteinte à l'honneur ou à la considération de la personne ou du corps auquel le fait est imputé est une diffamation".
 4. Article L. 1132-1 du Code du travail : "Aucune personne ne peut être écartée d'une procédure de recrutement ou de l'accès à un stage ou à une période de formation en entreprise[...] en raison de son origine, de son sexe, de ses moeurs, de son orientation ou identité sexuelle, de son âge, de sa situation de famille ou de sa grossesse, de ses caractéristiques génétiques, de son appartenance ou de sa non-appartenance, vraie ou supposée, à une ethnie, une nation ou une race, de ses opinions politiques, de ses activités syndicales ou mutualistes, de ses convictions religieuses, de son apparence physique, de son nom de famille ou en raison de son état de santé ou de son handicap".
 5. Article 121-7 du Code pénal, "Est complice d'un crime ou d'un délit la personne qui sciemment, par aide ou assistance, en a facilité la préparation ou la consommation. Est également complice la personne qui par don, promesse, menace, ordre, abus d'autorité ou de pouvoir aura provoqué à une infraction ou donné des instructions pour la commettre."

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Darkh

> La rédaction n'a pas d'autres choix que d'envoyer Boulon et sa batte de baseball *Saint Row 3* démonter un tel syllogisme. Bilan: 6 nuques brisées. 2 rotules disparues. 1 jeu de conclusions de désistement d'instance et d'action obtenu.


Finalement, Boulon est un peu le Oleg de la rédac. Les muscles ET l'esprit (bon enfant  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Djinn42

J'émet un doute sur la véracité du procès de Canard WC. Les autres sont tellement plus crédibles.

----------


## Naity

Juste une petite note de vocabulaire: Dans la 5eme affaire, si l'on peut démonter l'affirmation, il s'agit d'un sophisme et non d'un syllogisme  :;):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Merci !

----------


## Guitou

Excellent.  :^_^:

----------


## eiremanoffrance

J'émets un doute sur la non-véracité du 1er procès (cela pourrait être tout a faire possible qu'une plainte apparaisse devant un juge)

----------


## Gafda

Excellent  ::):  , la 4ième affaire est un peu tiré par les cheveux je trouve  ::o:

----------


## ce2de

All my love homies!

----------


## Flipmode

Fake !

----------


## Eprefall

> Fake !


 Diffamation !  ::o:

----------


## ToneLune

Et vous avez pas été emmerdé à l'époque de Canard Plus ?  ::):

----------


## Crillus

Et moi qui pensais tomber sur du sérieux  :^_^:

----------


## Marcus Miragos

Pareil, je croyais avoir du sérieux mais non! Après je me suis dit :"c'est pas Télérama non plus!!!" :d

----------


## Jacknife

En tout cas il est clair que dans la première affaire vous avez utilisé la défense Chewbacca. Je ne vous félicite pas ! Mais qu'est ce que je me suis marré !  :;):

----------

